# ISP Config.. FTP - Zugang?



## Stummvoll (9. Feb. 2008)

Hoi,
ich habe mir heute einen Server aufgesetzt und ISP-Config installiert. Mein erster Eindruck war ehrlich gesagt umwerfend.. Eine sehr gut gemacht oberfläche. 
Aber genug schleimerei..  

mein Problem ist eher folgendes:
Ich habe im ISP vom adminberreich aus einen Kunden (Stummvoll) angelegt und für diesen ein Web mit domain.

Das ganze Funktioniert auch wunderbar und über die eingestellte Domain komm ich auch auf die soeben erstellte standart-index-seite. 

Allerdings weis ich nicht wie ich ins FTP komme und habe dazu auch nichts finden können.

Ich schätze mal, der Server, den ich angeben muss ist die eingestellte domain. 
Aber was sind die zugangsdaten? Kundenname + Gewähltes passwort scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann

cu und thx,
Stummvoll


----------



## xwsnet (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
einen FTP-Benutzer musst du erst selber anlegen. Das machst du, in dem du bei ISPConfig auf deine Webseite gehst und dann auf User&Email. Dort einfach einen Benutzer anlegen. Dieser gilt dann als Email und FTP-User.

Diesem User solltest du dann noch Administratorrechte geben, damit der die Daten auf den Webspaceaccount laden kann, denn sonst landen die Daten leider in einem Userordner unter /user/webID_Username/

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Andre (23. Feb. 2008)

Hallo
Schliesse mich an: ISPConfig ist echt TOP !

Aber dies mir dem FTP zugang hab ich noch nicht kappiert!

Ich brauche einen FTP zugang in dem ich alle Daten sehen kann, also auch die hinter "/home/" die von Linux, seid der ISPConfiguration sind diese weg, wie kann ich diese erstellen!!!


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2008)

ISPConfig legt für die Webseiten neue Verzeichnisse an. Wenn Du auf Deinem Server bereits vorher Webseiten hattes, musst Du diese in ISPConfig neu anlegen und dann die Daten in die von ISPConfig erzeugten "web" Verzeichnissse kopieren.


----------



## Andre (25. Feb. 2008)

Danke Till
der FTP zugang kann ich ohne Probleme erstellen, auch für alle weiter neu Angelegten, jedoch hätte ich gerne über FTP das System Angeschaut wie zum Beispiel: 

```
/var/lib/named/etc/bind/
```
dann muss ich nicht immer per ssh:


> ls -a


abgrassen und suchen.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2008)

Mit ISPConfig kannst Du keine FTP Zugänge für Verzeichnisse anlegen, die nicht im Web-Baum liegen.

Um Dir verzeichnisse wie /var/lib/named/etc/bind/ anzusehen, solltest Du lieber einen SCP Client wie z.B. WinSCP nehemen, mit dem kannst Du Dich dann per root verbinden und es ist auch sicherer als FTP.


----------



## Stummvoll (25. Feb. 2008)

hoi, ich bin es nochmal.

kommt per FTP irgendwie an den "sharedip"-ordner bzw kann dessen inhalt veraendern?

cu,
Stummvoll


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2008)

Nein, zumindest nicht mit einem mittels ISPConfig angelegten FTP User.

Geht aber mit WinSCP, wenn Du Dich als root User einloggst.


----------

